# layout boards



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Where do all of you that wear whites get your layout boards. I have been making mine adjustable with pads on them and they work great but have had some customers want me to make them some but I couldnt do it for less than $50 and it feels like hiway robbery to me. Just wanted to see where I could send them


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Layout boards? Get in the mud bud!


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm too fat for that. I make some layout boards for me and my groups that keep u low profile but give you a little boost. Also has pad to lay on. Used to be a company called longneck hu ter or something but I can't find anything anymore and am embarrassed to tell my guys I can build em some just like mine for fifty dollars but that what it costs me to build em.


----------

